# How do you start hand taming cockatiels?



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay. So I've had cockatiels before but I got lucky on getting them all hand tamed. Two of them were hand fed and already tamed before I got them. And the one I first had who wasn't hand tamed saw me handle my new ones and that's how she opened up to me.

So I never actually figured out how to hand tame a bird automatically. My two new cockatiels I got yesterday haven't been handled much. They're both hand feds from a breeder, but the previous owner built them an aviary outside and left them to fly around and grow wild. So they don't know how to trust humans anymore. 

So now that they're here I'm determined to hand tame them and make them into sweet birds. How would I start going about doing that?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

The first reply to this thread should help you.  

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11980


----------

